
Show HN: Our first Kickstarter - javierluraschi
We are a small team committed to ship our first Kickstarter in about 3 months. We are starting from scratch designing a consumer device and are really excited to share our progress. Would anyone be interested in receiving weekly updates on our learnings and progress?
======
javierluraschi
Or if you prefer, subscribe directly:
[http://www.pixsso.com/](http://www.pixsso.com/)

------
realitycrowdtv
Sure! please add us to your list info@realitycrowdtv.com

~~~
javierluraschi
Added you, we are just getting our dl going:
[http://www.pixsso.com/](http://www.pixsso.com/)

